
A philosopher, a mathematician and a student walk into a bar - ColinWright
http://www.voxy.co.nz/national/philosopher-mathematician-and-student-walk-bar%E2%80%A6/5/211043
======
codeflo
I'm always amazed by how many words journalists manage to write about a
something without actually stating what it is. Here are the rules of the
actual game, as explained in the linked PDF:

"A bar game involves three players, each of whom reveals either a clenched
fist or an open hand; they do so simultaneously, by the usual ‘three shakes
method’.

"A person ‘wins’ this game if he or she reveals a hand that differs from what
the other two players present, in which case the latter two ‘lose'. Otherwise
(i.e., if all three reveal a clenched fist, or all reveal an open hand) the
game is a ‘draw’.

"Suppose each player decides his or her strategy independently, and chooses
between the two strategies with equal probability. If there is a winner, this
player must drink a glass of tequila, while each of the two losers is required
to toss a fair coin, and drink a glass of tequila precisely if the toss lands
heads. If the game ends in a draw, then each player independently rolls a fair
six-sided die and if the number that comes up is a 3 or a 6 that person drinks
a glass of tequila."

~~~
GuiA
> I'm always amazed by how many words journalists manage to write about a
> something without actually stating what it is.

That's usually a good indication that the author doesn't understand what
they're writing about; it's particularly visible in articles about science or
technical matters. Understanding breeds conciseness.

------
DSingularity
Paper link?

~~~
ColinWright
So, you mean like the one actually given in the article?

[http://www.math.canterbury.ac.nz/~m.steel/files/misc/tequila...](http://www.math.canterbury.ac.nz/~m.steel/files/misc/tequila.pdf)

Or did you mean something else?

